# Best Non Catabolic Cardio For Fatloss



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Gents,

Whats the Best Non Catabolic Cardio For Fatloss...?

Just trying to ramp up the fat loss in the last week of my diet. I've been doing the old walking everyday at the moment...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

walking on treadmill.. 3.5mph 5% incline.. on empty stomach.. best done first thing in morning.

thats my opinion at least


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

LeeB said:


> walking on treadmill.. 3.5mph 5% incline.. on empty stomach.. best done first thing in morning.


Ditto. 

Although i prefer to walk outside.

If your in a massive caloric deficit still Tall like i read in your journal i defo wouldnt go with HIIT or anything high intensity. Thats asking to go catabolic IMHO


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Get yourself a dog and just walk him, dont get a squash nosed one they dont like walks get a terrier like the misses they love walks. lol only messing.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you calling your mrs a terrier ali?? lol brave man!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Although i prefer to walk outside.
> 
> If your in a massive caloric deficit still Tall like i read in your journal i defo wouldnt go with HIIT or anything high intensity. Thats asking to go catabolic IMHO


Yup thats what I was thinking... My lunchtime walk is about 3/4miles through town at a reasonable pace. Takes me about 55mins.

I'm just gonna keep it simple and carry on as I am. Seems to be working.

Might up the caffeine intake a bit to two/three cups of coffee per day - I've been avoiding it upto now as I didn't want to using any thing which was a diuretic...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Mate she was a bloody terrier, check me phone, check my comp see what sites id been on, check my pockets, check wallet when id gone sleep. Call me all day on mobile and wen i did eventually answer, well u know the rest...

She was a terrier. lol


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol they are trained to do that bud.. when your 13 the boys and girls get split once a week at school.. the boys go off for sex education.. (as if we need to be told how to use a condom) but the girls go off and learn how to p*ss us off!! lol


----------



## Rawgrip (Oct 24, 2007)

Well i am going against everyone and i am going to say short explosive sprint work. It burns allot of calories mainly by depleting your fat sources. It doesent have to be long lasting. Lets say you go sprinting for 10 minutes of your 85%-90% maximum.

It doesent take long which meens the catabolic effect has not taken place yet. So lets say if you burn 150 calories by doing that, mainly from fat sources and may be about 10-15% of that is from your muscles so 15 calories came from your muscles. After you finished sprinting which took a short time. You take a protein shake and take in the 150 calories but in protein form so your body uses the protein to repair it self. This will not make you put on fat and is a easy way to a leaner body. The burned calories will contribute to calorie depletion which is needed to loose weight and the protein will maintain your existing muscle.

Its pretty difficult to explain in one short go but i hope it helps. And here is a forum post about low intensity cardio work on an empty stomach. Should help allot.

Myths Under The Microscope: The Low Intensity Fat Burning Zone & Fasted Cardio - Bodybuilding.com Forums


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Very much agreed with the guy above. Do HIIT, non-fasted.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol get a terrier but dont get a bully type-

both mine where/are lazy biatches!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Get a staff.

I have taken my dog as far as 15 miles in one shot and he still wants more lol


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

Forget about the dog and get a mistress. 20-25 minutes of hard crazy sex a day and you'll burn plenty of calories. And unless she's into some freaky stuff you'll never have to clean the yard behind her.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Folks,

My prefered regime at present is training in the mornings 30mins weights followed by 30mins stepper, at a moderate pace,this tends to burn 500kcals seems to work well for me,

R


----------



## brooklyn11 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is the best fitness workout for fatloss

Crunches: 2 sets, 20 reps

Hanging Leg Raises: 2 sets, 10 reps

Twisting Crunches: 2 sets, 20 reps

Scissor Kicks: 2 sets, 15 reps

Twisting Hanging Leg Raises: 2 sets, 10 reps

*Create The Body of Your Dreams*

*24hr fitness workout guide*


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

well that last post should be good for burning oh I don't know 5 calories...

I walk first thing on an empty stomach - dual hit I get some cardio and the dogs get some exercise - just step up the pace and distance pre contest. As for breed I've a 3 legged bully cross staff - loads of character, the others a staffy cross something.

bad old man - I didn't know you could do it that many times in one day ;-)

now where's that peanut butter...


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

brooklyn11 said:


> Here is the best fitness workout for fatloss
> 
> Crunches: 2 sets, 20 reps
> 
> ...


Can imagine that would give ur abs a bloody good workout, but not to sure how useful that would for fat loss.

If I need to shift some pounds I'll go on the cross trainer for about 40 mins varying speed and intensity throughout. I like to do 5 minutes rotating forward, 5 miins back etc. Oh yeah, ussually on a an empty stomach.

(the length of time might not be very good to tho for those concerned with prohibitting growth thru to much cardio- I'm not sure)


----------



## ratboy83 (Dec 4, 2007)

low intensity exercise does involve more fat being utilised as the major relative contributor as fuel for exercise as at this intensity the aerobic system is able to efficiently utilise both fat and carbs in the mitochondria of the muscle cells. However, in absolute terms you'll burn more fat through high intensity exercise as you'll burn more calories overall. even though a lesser percentage of this will come from fat and more will come from muscle glycogen, more will be burned overall due the higher demands of the exercise but also post exercise fat utlisation due to raised metabolism from the release of catecholamines during high intensity exercise. the catabolic aspect of high intensity exercise only becomes an issue when muscle glycogen levels are low (after about an hour of high intensity exercise), at which point protein can contribute up to 10-15% of fuel used as opposed to the usual 5% when glycogen levels are high.

just to clear something up too: during a ten minute sprint the major energy systems being used are primarily the anaerobic glycolytic system (this system CANNOT UTILISE FAT as it takes place in the cytoplasm of the cell rather than the mitochondria), and the aerobic system. the major energy source for exercise of this intensity for this period therefore is muscle glycogen rather than fat. in all exercise all three energy systems are used but the relative contribution of each, and therefore the type of fuel used, varies dramatically depending on the intensity of exercise.

do high intensity interval training and for longer than ten minutes but make sure your muscle glycogen levels are high so a high intensity can be maintained for a long period and to minimise any catabolic effect. keep your fat intake no more than 20% and up your carbs slightly in response to ensure high glycogen levels and so maximise carbs role as a protein sparer.

alex.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whilst on holiday I saw a TV advert for an exercise product Chuck Norris was promoting. I'll not bore you with the brand name.

The interesting claim the advert made was that if you were to utilise cardio alone to promote fat loss, you would need to walk / jog for 30 miles per week.

Started doing Tabatas 'Thrusters' thrice weekly when a 30min walk on a cold morning each day was getting too much. Seems to be working.

Did them ED on holiday - but unweighted. Even did Tabatas Pressups. Abs ached for days!

When it started to get cold on a morning, I started to do Tabatas 'Thrusters' after Bully suggested it - as getting up for a 30min walk was to Seems to be working


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Isn't doing any cardio on an empty stomach, very bad for muscles?

I thought it was the case, as soon as you wake, get some protein in to your stomach to stop catabolism?


----------

